# 2004 Mockery...



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

The draft forum is dead, so I decided to do this.

If the player is or could make themselves eligible for the 2004 draft, they are fair game. After a pick is made, anyone can post the next pick, and so on. I'll start.

(BTW, 30 picks because of Charlotte franchise.)


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

1. Dwight Howard


----------



## Outlaw Immortal (Jul 21, 2003)

2. Emeka Okafor


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

3. Pavel


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Ben Gordon


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Raymond Felton*

What happened Mike?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

6. Josh Smith


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

7. Hakim Warrick


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

8.luol deng


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

9. Tarinuh Sani


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

10.Antoine wright


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

11. Thiago Splitter


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

12. David Lee


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

13.Jameer


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

14. Kosta Perovic


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

15. Ha Seung Jin


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

16. Predrag Samardziski


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

17)Paul Davis


----------



## mvp15vc (Jun 24, 2003)

17. Paul Davis


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Ramon Sato


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

19. Rickey Paulding


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

15.darius Rice


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 19. Rickey Paulding


20)Al Jefferson


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry for the mix up *bullet*, we'll make Darius Rice #21...

21. Darius Rice

(Nice picks dmilesai and mvp15vc :laugh:...)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

22. Wayne Simien


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Yes, I pick another international baller...

23. Roko Ukic


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

24)Torin Francis


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

25. Authur Johnson


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

26.Kresimir Loncar


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

27. Randey Pulley


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*28*

28. Robert Whaley F Cincinnati


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

29. Charlie Villuneva


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

30. Christian Drejer


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

31. RAFAEL ARAUJO


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*32*

32. Nate Daniels G/F Louisville


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*First Round:*

1. Dwight Howard
2. Emeka Okafor
3. Pavel Podkolzine
4. Ben Gordon
5. Raymond Felton
6. Josh Smith
7. Hakim Warrick
8. Luol Deng
9. Tahirou Sani
10. Antoine Wright
11. Thiago Splitter
12. David Lee
13. Jameer Nelson
14. Kosta Perovic
15. Seung Jin Ha
16. Predrag Samardziski
17. Paul Davis
18. Romain Sato
19. Rickey Paulding
20. Al Jefferson
21. Darius Rice
22. Wayne Simien
23. Roko Ukic
24. Torin Francis
25. Arthur Johnson
26. Kresimir Loncar
27. Randey Pulley
28. Robert Whaley
29. Charlie Villanueva
30. Christian Drejer

LET THE SECOND ROUND BEGIN...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

31. Chris Thomas


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

32. CHRIS GARNETT


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

33. adam boone / minnesota, the troy bell of 2004


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I screwed that up a bit, so Bunk, Chris Thomas is the 33rd pick, and sheefo13, Chris Garnett is 34th, and Boone is 35th.

36. Andrew Bogut y'all

There...

*NOW START AT 37TH.*


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I will. 

37. James White


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok cool, makes my picks more realistic, who is andrew bogut


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

NBADraft.net - Andrew Bogut Profile 

He was recently the Most Valuable Player of the Junior World Championships in Greece, for the champs Australia. He averaged something like 26 and 17 against good players like Paul Davis.

Hey, make another pick...


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Now this would be a steal

38. Marcus Moore


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Another steal

39. Andre Iguodala


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*40-*

Luke Jackson, UofOregon

Perfect role player.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

41. Linas Kleiza (Mizzou/Lithuania)


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Next pick*

42. Misan Nikagbatse G Germany


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

43. Anderson Varejao


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

44. Johan Petro


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

45 Sasha Vujacic


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

46)Luis Flores, PG, Manhattan


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

47.Ronny Turiaf 6-9 PF Gonzaga


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

*The Steal* of the draft

48) Sebastian Telfair


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>solo</b>!
> *The Steal* of the draft
> 
> 48) Sebastian Telfair


Telfair WON'T come out after his senior year. Worst decision ever if he does IMO...

49)THE steal of the draft IMO, Viktor Khryapa... From everything I've heard, he's coming over for the 2004 draft.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

50.Marko Popovic pg 6`1-undersized, but best shooter of Europe.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

:curse: I was about to steal Khyrapa! He is a first rounder! :upset:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

51. Kristaps Valters


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

52 . chris duhon


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

53. andre barrett


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*selection*

54. TJ Cummings F 6'10" UCLA


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

55. Beno Udrih (Maccabi Tel Aviv)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

56 .Pape Sow


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

A surprise. Another MWC prospect makes huge moves up draft boards after great workouts.

57)Travis Hanour, G, SDSU


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

58 . Sean Finn 7 ft from Dayton


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

59. Andre Emett


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> 59. Andre Emett


Finally, was about to take him...

60)James Thomas, C/F, Texas

Monster rebounder.

This leaves some good undrafted FAs.....


----------

